# A chuckwalla!



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I just finished making a 1/24th scale replica of a chuckwalla. That's a type of large, fat lizard that lives in the desert. They can get up to 18" long: 
. 
. 





















.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Ray, you're having entirely too much fun... 

Later, 

K


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

People kept asking if this was a chupacabra: 










Worse. It a peeve.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

"Chuck Walla" has been the sheriff on the T&LBRR for many, many years.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

My Sister has 3 in varring sizes. One is aobut a foot long. It is funny to watch them climb into the lower branches of Palo Verdi tree and after a while fall off.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Love it! That's the kind of detail that really stands out. Well done! 
Chris


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks Chris! 

Todd, that "Sheriff Chuck Walla" is pretty clever.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Ray you didn't orchestrate the demise of that lizard did ya then stuff him or replicate him in a mold did ya???? LOL The Regal "i still want you to adopt me"


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks guys. All the structures and some of the people have "reptilian" names to go with the Tortoise and Lizard Bash theme (e.g., Sungazer's Cinema, Horney Toad Hardware, Dragon Lizard Drugs, Tortoise Town Hall, etc.).


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

There is a Resturant and bar in Cave Creek Arizona called THE SATISFIED FROG. The have the locally brewed Chilie Beer. 

There also is THE HORNEY TOAD BAR.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray, you do amazing work, sure hope you start casting/selling your creations.


----------

